

The Internet is running in debug mode - stefanobaghino
http://java-is-the-new-c.blogspot.com/2014/10/why-protocols-are-messy-concept.html

======
dozzie
Yeah, the author calls to re-invent ASN.1, BSON and MessagePack. Something one
could expect from a guy that mainly knows Java: lack of experience and
knowledge about what is already there. Also lack of understanding why the heck
all the protocols are text-based.

~~~
moru0011
You did not get the point. Ofc there are many binary protocols available.
However in the RFC's and standards one chooses to couple behaviour and textual
protocol. BTW, do you really think a 20+ year software engineer has not heard
of BSON, MSGPACK, SBE, .. ? Always consider you might be the person with lack
of experience and understanding before allegating this to other people :P .

My point is coupling of encoding and behavior, not the absence of suitable
encodings

~~~
dozzie
Judging from the article alone? I really think so. The article being published
under Java umbrella, which is not exactly known for gathering good engineers,
does not help here either.

~~~
moru0011
It still looks to me as if you did not understand the issue being addressed.
Its not about absence of binary encodings. Regarding "Java umbrella, which is
not exactly known for gathering good engineers", I won't comment on this
quality of statements.

------
stefanobaghino
I'd like to point out that REST is not something built on top of the Web, it's
actually the architectural style on which the Web is based (even though this
style has been defined years after the Web was invented). You can have a
resource model for your domain and build your own custom RESTful protocol on
top of raw TCP/UDP and pick a binary encoding for data transfer.

~~~
moru0011
True, however its commonly used as a synonym for webservices. I should be more
precise here ..

